# Archie, Shepherd x Collie, DOB 06.08



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Archie, Shepherd x Collie, DOB 06.08



*His Story*: Archie was found stray in a nervous state late January 2009 unclaimed. He was about 8 months old. His confidence has grown 100 fold since then and he has matured into a truly beautiful dog.

*Salient points*: Archie now has confidence living within a pack of dogs with people coming and going. Ideally needs to be homed with a confident dog or dog confident family. Submissive by nature. Can react to dogs when out on lead outside as many Collie x Shepherds can do. Good with horses!

*Advert*: Archie is 80% German Shepherd. He has the Shepherd long body, tail and muzzle ... even fur type. His ears however suggest a complimentary influence perhaps Collie. He is young now around 18 months old. He is sensitive by nature! Archie is a very loving dog who bonds deeply given a chance. He loves being out and about, very interested in everything and a really good boy. " A trip in the van and he loved sticking his head out of the window with the wind blowing his ears all over the place. He is very chilled at home and takes no notice of the horses, loves water - the hosepipe is one of his favourite games! Fostered in Donnington Castle, but coming into the Gatwick kennels on the 28th.

Archie mixes well with dogs and his submissive nature shines through, they are pleased to have him around. Adapts well to new situations now. Archie is neutered, vax'd and chipped. If you love Shepherds and if you have met the Shepherd x Collie mix before, you'll know just how much you'll love Archie. He will train well and is intelligent. Sadly the only thing he needs work on is barking when he sees other dogs approaching outside, this can take time to eradicate, but he has achieved in other areas. He is just looking for his forever home with a fab family and he loves being out and about or pottering at home. Superb dog.

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Archie GSD x Collie 06.08 Donnington Castle W Berks

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website Rescue Remedies - Our Dogs and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Lynne walked Archie today and here is her update:

"Archie and I went out for a walk today. As always light was fading and I by no way captured his sheer beauty..and I tell you he is breathtakingly beautiful. He is now the young adult. Still hindered by fear of the strange and barks as a young dog does who isnt sure of his ground. Tested him beside traffic on a wide verge and oh yes he noticed and will bark and will chase.

Alyson at the kennels who is familar with German Shepherd stated his barking and going forwards at stranger outside can feature in the shepherd breed and she would take him to training classes and get him focused on a ball outside as a strategy of distraction and occupation.

We didnt meet any dogs or people on our walk. He was wonderful to walk and run with sooo gentle, so tender in his nature and little licks were shared..I felt honoured  "


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

OK guys ... I bring you Archie! Oh my is he something! First time I met him yesterday and had my camera at the ready ... WOW! He is in lovely condition - judge for yourself and tell me you are not bowled over!?!! So sorry for all the photos, but I just couldn't choose and am hoping his forever home will fall for him from them ... can't believe he is still waiting for a foster or forever home!





































































The colour of that coat!









Smoking on a cold day!









Patiently waiting..


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Archie being walked down at the kennels today ...

Lovely boy...


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

He's lovely he's the same colouring as my old GSD was.

Hope he finds a new home soon.:001_tt1:


----------



## Road_Hog (Dec 8, 2008)

He's a lovely looking dog. I've mainly had Collie/GSD X, it's a good mix to have, I'm on the look out for another myself. Such a shame that he's been in kennels (apart from a brief spell) for almost a year now. Also a shame that rescue centres are so draconian with their adoption policies and I never understand why they want to spay/neuter them immediately, not everyone is careless with their dogs. I hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh such joy ... received these wonderful photos ...so far from the winter kennel...lets hope Archies home can come soon to avoid him occupying a spring kennel in 2 weeks time. Heart swelling thanks to his foster family for holding on to him over this time, especially Bruno his canine friend!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awww he looks like such a sweet boy 

how is he with cats ad kids?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

GSDlover4ever said:


> awww he looks like such a sweet boy
> 
> how is he with cats ad kids?


I have checked with our rehomer and unfortunately we just don't know what Archie is like with cats & kids. He has no proven history. We are also looking for a home in a low density dog area and at least one other companion dog for him to live with.


----------



## fizzog (Mar 22, 2010)

Aww I hope you find a home soon, he looks like such a lovely dog. I do live in the country but he'd be too big for my apartment


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteer kennel walkers ...

We walked Archie today, big boy! He's so lovely and cuddly. He did react to a car that went past, but I had some gravy bones to hand and he soon decided they are much better. Mike took him for a run which he loved! You were right, Mike loved him!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An updqate from a volunteer kennel walker on Archie:

Archie is a lovely dog, I took him out and when I met him in his kennel he was very good at listening to what I asked and sat very nicely.

I did find Archie strong on the lead and wth a very vocal Russell behind us he was more interested in going the other way. I have heard that Archie is wonderful offlead or on a longer lead and the one I used was fairly short, but he really is a very sweet dog.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Janet:

Kate and I took Archie out today and met Lynne with Russell, so we joined them. Archie settled down nicely in a very short time and rubbed along well with Russell, who'd been out for a couple of hours with Lynne and was pretty tired!

We met a couple of people on the way back into the kennel and he was a bit apprehensive - he had a good look, but didn't quite lunge at them. Archie is a fantastic dog who needs more than we can give him in kennels - he's got so much potential.

Janet and Archie




Russell and Archie


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A few more photos of Archie ...










He is very thin at the moment, but very alert and interested in life!










Needs some loving and confidence building does poor Archie and he would really benefit from a foster home until his forever home comes along. Anyone?!

An update from Gemma:

Archie was a dream to walk today! I had a really nice feeling that he trusted me a bit now, when Brian walked him for a little bit he walked very close to me and instead of jumping or hitting my leg with his head he brushed his ear against my leg which I thought was very sweet. We didn't have one problem on the whole walk and I think this maybe because Archie knew I wasn't nervous anymore, which meant he wasn't either! He's a lovely dog


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Archie is now fostered with John BIGGSD for as long as he can..watch this space Archie we can feel a home on its way surely???!!!!!!!!!!!







*Archie is still waiting patiently for his forever home!*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

John writes....Archie went with me today to Treetops kennels where the lucky lad met 2 of Vigils volunteers Lesley and Ammie who drooled over him



Archie is settling in with his pack!




*Archie still needs his forever home!*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are some photo's of Archie on the Biggsd walk at Chertsey this weekend enjoying the water:























































Comments about Archie on the walk yesterday;

"Archie wore a muzzle because of the number of dogs around, towards the end of the walk he was one of 6 dogs that broke away from the others and we did our own thing. His recall was excellent,at one point he flew across the common to say hello to a lone gsd and his owner, but came back the instance I called him.

We had the pleasure of walking with Archie, along with the very cool, chilled out Zena, today.

What a lively, happy, fun loving dog Archie is - he seems to like being busy. He was bounding around the field at Chertsey, but came back every time John called. He's also very handsome.

*Where is his forever home?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Archie is doing very well in his foster home, but he is still waiting for someone to offer him a forever home! Are you able to home him?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A lovely update from John, Archie's Fosterer ...

"Archie has met a new friend today a white boy called Bounty who is looking for his new home under too! Here he is with Bounty and my own girl Dusty who he knows well".


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

omg i cant believe he hasnt got a home yet! Hes such a lovely boy! My Roxie would love him! :lol: x


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from John, Archies fosterer:

Archie has found himself another new playmate, He keeps loosing friends when they go to their new homes , here he is with Kosmo a Rottie that came over from Ireland yesterday.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from John, Archie's fosterer:

"Another friend on the scene for Archie is Captain a Vigil dog that arrived yesterday from Ireland, This boy must be wondering if hes using the right deodorant"?





































*Archie is still looking for his forever home.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from John on Archie ...

"Yet another new girl in Archie's life called Maisie while he waits for that elusive new home. Maisie is a Vigil girl who also needs a home. Archie has had more girlfriends than Tiger Woods"!




























*Archie is in foster with John and waiting from someone to adopt him! Could it be you?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Dear Archie has been with us in foster since February 2009! He is currently living with other German Shepherds in a foster home and is as good as gold  in fact he is pure 24 carat!

Archie still desperately needs a home of his own though. Are you able to adopt him and offer him the security and TLC that he needs?

If you are interested in re-homing Archie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Archie is still patiently waiting for his forever home to come along. He has been waiting since February 2009 so this is his 2nd Christmas in rescue without a home of his own!

*If you are interested in re-homing Archie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

He's lovely!

Would you consider an adoptive home in Leicestershire?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi there

If you are serious about homing Archie and will travel then please kindly complete our rehoming questionnaire.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the handsome Archie - he really loves his toys! I love how his nose curves down at the end - bit of a Roman nose going on!


































































And a quick snap of his friend, Dave









*If you are interested in re-homing Archie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A few more pics of Archie playing with his foster buddy ...




























*If you are interested in re-homing Archie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Thought Id just give a reminder on Archie and the type of home he is looking for in case you are looking for a dog just like him and havent until now spotted him 



*Homing Requirements: * Archie needs to live with another confident dog. Archie's one issue is initial trust. He can come forwards but right tone of voice and he is reassured usually by his handler. When meeting dogs he gives an intro. jib; many Collie x Shepherds can do this. Archie needs controlled introductions to dogs; gets concerned with people coming too fast; too close. Good around horses! He is adaptable and proven living within a pack of dogs and in foster with dog confident people family. Not to live with young children. Gentle natured.

*His Story:* Archie was found stray as a 8 month pup in a dreadful, nervous state Jan 09. He was unclaimed. His confidence has grown 100 fold since then and he has matured into a truly beautiful dog. Archie is neutered, chipped and vax'd.

*Advert:* Archie is 80% German Shepherd. His ears however suggest a complimentary influence perhaps Collie. He is young, around 18 months old and sensitive by nature! Archie is a loving dog who bonds well. He loves being out and about, interested in everything and does well in crowds funnily. Archie loves travel. He is very chilled when in foster with the horses, loves water - the hosepipe is one of his favourite games. Archie's confidence comes from his handlers. Currently in foster with other GSDs and enjoying a holiday from kennels. A really good boy.

Archie mixes well with dogs and his submissive nature shines through, after initial nerves. Other dogs are pleased to have him around. Sadly the only thing he needs work on is barking and coming forwards when he sees other dogs, people or traffic approaching fast and close. He obviously got a scare when stray. If you love Shepherds and if you have met the Shepherd x Collie mix before, you'll know he is a Whow. He will trains well. He loves being out and about or pottering at home. Superb dog. Looking for his forever home with a fab family.

Please visit Archie's thread: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Archie GSD x Collie 06.08 Chertsey Foster on our Forum to find out more about him and follow his progress.




*If you are interested in re-homing Archie then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Archie has been with us in rescue since FEBRUARY 2009!!!!! He is doing so well in foster, but he really needs to find his own forever home. Could you adopt Archie?










*If you think you can offer Archie a home please then complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Archie came back into kennels recently and our volunteers were looking forward to meeting him. Here is an update from Tony who picked him up 

I also took quite a shine to Archie.

When I arrived to pick him up he ran over to the gate. I gave him some treats and hello's through the gate. He was sitting nicely for treats and taking them gently. John let me in to say hello to Archie and he was a good boy. He jumped up once to say hello and then was sitting nicely for treats. Archie is nervous of new people initially, but soon makes friends.

Then we headed over to Farnham kennels. I arrived at the kennels nearly an hour early for the group walk. I got Archie out of the car to go to the toilet and stretch his legs. He sat with me nicely for a while getting strokes and cuddles. Then Archie and I went for a short half hour ish walk.

When the others arrived we set off on our group walk. I had to share Archie with Janet on the group walk LOL! (Everyone was keen to walk him)!

Archie rubbed along well with the other dogs and enjoyed their company. He's quite a water baby and wanted to dive in the puddles and ditches. They were a bit mucky though so couldn't really let him.

Hopefully he is really tired out after his walks and will sleep well tonight.




Archie is available to foster until his forever home comes along. If you think you could foster Archie then please get in touch.

*If you think you can offer Archie a home please then complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Lynne walked Archie ...

"Delighted in meeting our close friend Archie a few days ago. He has a build up of frustrated energy so I decided to leave his muzzle off and allow him to enjoy his walk the best we could".










*Archie is currently in boarding kennels and would love some time in another foster home. If you are able to foster Archie then please get in touch.

If you are interested in re-homing Archie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.
*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Janet, one of our kennel volunteers:

I spent some time with Archie today, grooming him, playing ball with him and then we went for a long walk. He really didn't mind being brushed but wanted to play ball at the same time! He plays like a puppy - very clumsily LOL. My photos don't do him justice at all - he's a very handsome and loving boy who's really in need of a home and some input.

Just look at those eyes - they always make my heart melt





That ever so lovely gentle paw and sit:


*Please note that Archie is currently in boarding kennels and also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

If you are interested in re-homing Archie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle. *


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Archie has found his forever home!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Rescue Remedies said:


> Archie has found his forever home!


That's fantastic news, am so happy for him.

I've been watching him for while (unfortunately we weren't a suitable home for him) so was so pleased when I saw this


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

so glad to see that
havent seen this thread before, what a lovely boy


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Im so glad he's found his forever home! 

I'd been watching the thread for a while and I'm so happy he finally has the forever home he deserves! :001_tt1:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Brilliant!  Ive been watching this thread too  Good luck Archie xx


----------

